# Speedferries Bookings



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have received an email from the above warning that July and August sailings are very close to being full, so if you are under the 2m wide criteria better book soon if you want to travel with them.
Cheers Sid ( 2.28m wide ) the van not me.


----------

